# hydraulic & penumatic



## فاطمة السيد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك ومدى ارتباط جميع النظمة به


----------



## فاطمة السيد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

منظومة مجودة فى كل الماكينات فى جميع المجالات


----------



## king_ms (27 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت تكون عندكم كتب بالعربية لشرح منظومة الهيدروليك والبنيوماتك وانا متشوق فعلا للموضوع وياريت يكون الرابط او المرفق يعمل


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

انا عندي محاضرات عن الهيدروليك


----------



## m_saeed_soliman (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (5 ديسمبر 2007)

ali abbas jasim iraq mechatronics

we hope u will find what's u need in this link pleez for good books


----------



## stranger_man (5 أبريل 2008)

*hydraulic and pneumatic systems of mobile and technical machines*

arjkoum sa3idoun fi al ba7es 3an kotob bel lo8a l3arabiya fi majal al hydraulic and pneumatic systems :31:


----------



## عادل سمير (11 أبريل 2008)

jbhnmbhnnnvbnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ahh (13 مايو 2008)

thank you very much for this useful subject of discussion


----------



## دار الامان (12 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخوني و اخواتي المهندسين على المشاركات و البحوث التي تقدمونة لنا كاطلاب و عساكم ع القوة ان شاء الله و المزيد عن الميكاترونكس وانا طالب من كلية التقنية العليا في الامارات العربية المتحدة .....


----------



## eng_hessien (15 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
احب ان اوضح بعض المعلومات البسيطه للنظاميين
اولا فان نظام البنومتك هو عباره عن system يعتمد فى عمل على الهواء المضغوط
ولنضرب لهذا مثال فنحن نريد عمل سكينه قطع تخرج و تدخل بصوره متزامنه مع قوه القطع
هنا نستخدم نظام البنومتك بتوصيل طرفى هواء الاول يدخل منه الهواء و يكون بضغط عالى نحن نتحكم به 
و الثانى لسحب الهواء الداخل
فى حاله غلق مسار خروج الهواء فان السيكنه سوف تخرج
فى حاله فتح مسار خروج الهواء السكينه ترجع للحاله الاصليه
و هكذا الموضوع بكل بساطه


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

الاخت السائلة:

اقترح الدخول الى المواقع التالية فهي تفي بالغرض ان شاء الله و تعطي لمحة عن الهيدروليك و النيوماتيك
1. موقع ويكيبيدياwww.wikipedia.org
و كتابة hydraulic أو هيدروليك في مربع البحث

2. موقع www.howstuffworks.com
و كتابة hydraulic أو هيدروليك في مربع البحث

:31:نسألكـــــــــــم الدعـــــــــــــــاء:31:
:78:​


----------



## alisameh (24 مارس 2010)

انا عايز اى كتاب يتكلم عن النيو ماتيك بالعربى


----------



## ashihati2008 (22 أبريل 2010)

يا اخوان كيف احمل الكتاب لو سمحتو؟


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (26 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم نرجو الافادة


----------



## alhilfee (10 أبريل 2011)

من يريد اية معلومات عن الهيدروليك او النيوماتيك فانا مستعد للمساعدة لوجه الله حيث لدي خبرة 15 عاما في هذا المجال .شكرا


----------



## مريم المقبالي (21 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا بأخواني 
انا طالبة جامعيه اريد مساعدتكم 
اريد مخطط عمل الموتور blak daegram وكيفية عمله
ارجو المساعدتكم


----------



## عيد هشام (27 أبريل 2011)

*الهيدروليك والنيو ماتك*

الأخوه الأعزاء
أليكم هذا الكتاب يتحدث عن الهيدروليك والنيو ماتك وبالعربيه وهو منقول من أحد المواقع لكن للاسف لاأتذكر أسم الموقع .
أطيب الأمنيات وبالتقدم والنجاح فى حياتكم العمليه .
هشام عيد


----------

